# New Laced Satinette



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

So our new family member arrived today from Miami, a little Laced Old Style Frill (Satinette) hen. She is so beautiful!!!
I have her quarantined in my bedroom and Brooklyn is outside sulking over the indignation. 

She is so pretty and very sweet! I offered her some of Brook's pellets (he will only eat Harrison's organic fine pellets) and she ate a bunch! I'm so glad! Unfortunately she pooped out some long thin worms  but "FeralPigeon" is going to meet with me on Thursday to show me how to administer the meds for that...

Next I just have to find someone in the Bay Area who can vaccinate both birds for PMV, Paratyphoid, and whatever else I am supposed to do. I will keep her quarantined for 2 months anyway before letting her into the new coop. 

Anybody have any ideas on the vaccine part? Do you all do them yourself or do you take them to a vet?

Best,
Kari


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH OH!! Looks like my Scooter!! Very pretty. Most pigeon fanciers vaccinate their own birds. How many birds do you have?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh she is pretty!....A local club may have some extra vax to share. I think a vet might have to order it esp for you...I could be wrong here, but if you only have the two birds and do not show them or if they are not around other birds, Im not sure how important the vaxes would be. now this is just a thought, I just think sometimes people can over vax when not needed, but if I stand corrected I am good with that. you have to be so pleased with her, she is soooo beautiful....i only quanantine for a few weeks....that could be wrong too, but if something is wrong it should show it self in just a few weeks. I use the harrison's fine as well....good stuff!, but i add it to the seed mix becasue I have 36 birds and it ain't cheap.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

that is one beautiful bird!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

She, Is awsome  She is a spot tail.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Karijo,

Your new baby is just beautiful, you are one lucky fancier for sure . Look
forward to meeting her ...

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OH MY! What a BEAUTIFUL pigeon! Does Brooklyn really know yet .. that .. this .. might .. be .. his .. GIRL?

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a beautiful bird, what breeder in Miami did you get her from?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone! Thank you!!

I think she is really beautiful too!
She DOES have that Miami attitude though - I was born there, so I know... LOL
Every time I go in to change her cage paper and give her fresh water and feed I get thwacked good with her wing and stomped on!!

She's going to get along with Mr. Brooklyn Pinchy Pincherson just great, they can both "bad attitude" each other into exhaustion. Sheesh! 

So what's the opinion? Is it OK to pair her with Brook or will they have mutant children that look like the thing from The Fly..? I saw pics of Scooter - he is the cutest!! I remember seeing on your site that he paired up with a pretty little blue bar hen. Did they ever have babies? Were they OK?

Or should I pair her with another satinette and find someone else for Brook that is more standard pigeon looking... oi vey.

Oh, Treesa, I got her from a really sweet man named Jake in Miami. I can give you his email address if you like. 

I'm so glad you all like her!! She still needs a name... yaaargh!
-Kari Jo


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

She is cute as a button and does look like Scooter.

For a name, how about Mimi? Miami - Mimi????? She does look like a little French coquette too.....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

karijo said:


> So what's the opinion? Is it OK to pair her with Brook or will they have mutant children that look like the thing from The Fly..? I saw pics of Scooter - he is the cutest!! I remember seeing on your site that he paired up with a pretty little blue bar hen. Did they ever have babies? Were they OK?
> 
> Or should I pair her with another satinette and find someone else for Brook that is more standard pigeon looking... oi vey.
> 
> ...


I was going back trying to see where Sylvie came from and ran across this post. Guess I missed it. If YOU don't care about a mixed breed, then the birds certainly won't care. My mixed baby was an "oops" baby.......not because I didn't WANT them to have a baby, just because I don't really NEED a baby of any kind unless it's a racer. But, I did get my little Poppy and he's quite a cute little bugger. I guess you saw his pictures.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

beautiful looking bird !!!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------

